# Tips for Bird with Broken Leg



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

Hi all! I believe that one of my birds has broken their foot.

A day or two ago, I noticed that they were kinda loosely dangling their foot in from of them and not using it, so I quickly took it to a small, humble birds-only store that I totally trust, owned by a bird master. He immediately told me it was a broken leg. After doing some research, it looks like the culprit. I have no idea what happened - she probably ran into a perch or something.

Right now, she's just hopping around with one foot. We have a vet appointment with the nearest avian vet for Monday (unfortunately, there were no earlier appointments).

So, any tips for somebody with a bird with a broken leg?? Thanks so so much!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I'm sorry to hear that your little one has a broken leg! I'm glad you were able to get her an appointment in a few days. For now, it's important you keep her off her injured leg and remove any chance she has to make it worse. Remove her high-up perches and place a soft towel or blanket on the bottom of the cage for padding, covered with a cloth that won't snag on little budgie claws, like a sheet. 

Make sure she stays warm, and is eating and drinking. She should be fine until she can make it to the vet  

Meanwhile, we have many Budgie Articles and "stickies" (threads "stuck" to the top of each subform for easy reference) to stay up to date on all the best practices for caring for budgies. If you have any questions after reading through anything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

We look forward to seeing you around the forums! I hope your little budgie feels better soon, please keep us posted on her condition :fingerx:

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## QuirkyBirdie (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the tips! This actually isn't my first time on TalkBudgies - I had a previous account, which I had been inactive on, so I made a new account xDD


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ah, well, in that case, it's good to have you back! :thumbup: 

If you contact FaeryBee with the name of your previous account, she can merge both accounts for you :thumbsup:


----------

